# Get Home Bags



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

What's in your Get Home Bag?

Let's discuss "Get Home" bags. I suppose these are similar to bug out bags, but since bugging out is no longer in vogue, these bags focus on the essentials to help you survive while getting back home.

Mine has the basics covered, food, shelter, security, and a supply of survival related items. I can discuss more in depth later.. for now, here's a couple of pics of my bag.

What's in YOUR GHB? Post pics.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Everything I didn't use in my Bug OUT bag.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Too tired and drunked up to go out to my truck and take a pic but I got lots of good shit in my GHB. But I know from memory whats in it. I've packed and repacked that bag so many times;

.22 Revolver
300 rounds of .22LR
Life Straw
Underwear
Socks
Solo Stove
Glucose Tabs for Mrs S
Mountain House Freeze Dried meals
A couple bottles of water
KABAR
Garmin GPS batteries stored separately
Rain Ponchos
Fleece Blanket
Fire Starter and Accelerant
Flash Lights with fresh batteries 
Orange Blaze bandanas
Chewing Gum and Breath Mints
Travel Toothbrush and paste
Minnetonka Floppy Hat
First Aid Kit


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Here's mine (from loose memory, as I'm still in the process of setting it all up). 

First aid kit (and combat IFAK with hemostatics and tourniquet. 
A couple knives (fixed and folder). 
Fire-starting materials (waterproof matches, lighter, mini fire-starting logs, and feral rod). 
Shelter in the way of a tarp and plenty of paracord, and a rain jacket. 
Food and water in the way of a few homemade MRE's and a nesting titanium cookstove/pot. Water supply/filters (life straw, generic filter bottle, and soon I'll have a Grayl Geopress). 
Tons of cordage = twine, rope, and 550. 
Survival tools (such as mini/multi tools, compasses(2), mini binocs, space blanket, emergency ponchos(2), a mil-surplus E-Tool folding shovel, and a complete stand alone molle admin pouch containing a number of duplicate items listed here (mini grab-n-go kit). 
A solar powered battery bank. 
Also have tactical items, such as a flashlight and several magazine's worth of 9mm ammo in a vacuum sealed pouch (assumption is I'll always have a gun/mags on me, so this is just extra). 

I love hearing what other folks have.. I am already taking notes (need a hygiene kit w/ toothbrush).


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Too tired and drunked up to go out to my truck and take a pic but I got lots of good shit in my GHB. But I know from memory whats in it. I've packed and repacked that bag so many times;
> 
> .22 Revolver
> 300 rounds of .22LR
> ...


I like your list. Don't forget one of these filled with bourbon (much lighter than a flask).


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

And while we're at it:






And for good measure:


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Ok why is underware so high on your list ?

Must be what will happen with your screen name ������������


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

2020 Convert said:


> Ok why is underware so high on your list ?
> 
> Must be what will happen with your screen name ������������


For one, they're satin, soft and frilly and wearing something sexy just makes your trek through Apocolyptic Hell much better! :vs_lol:


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I might have to include some of these.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Megamom134 said:


> I might have to include some of these.


They are great.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Megamom134 said:


> I might have to include some of these.


Thanks for the tip.. just ordered a bunch!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Travel Toothbrush and paste
> t


A lot of people don't think about this and I think it is very important. I have toothbrush and toothpaste in all of my bags. Dental health is very important and having a clean mouth is really good for morale as well. I could go weeks without a shower/bath if necessary, but I would hate to do the same without brushing my teeth. If a person feels like it is a waste of space or weight, sharpen the damn end of it and BAM you have a stabbing weapon. All the food in the world isn't going to do you much good if you can't eat it. And if it gets really bad, having the ability to bite the throat out of an opponent is a useful option to have in a fight. Neglect your teeth, and you might be trying to gum someone to death like an old dog.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Trihonda said:


> Here's mine (from loose memory, as I'm still in the process of setting it all up).
> 
> First aid kit (and combat IFAK with hemostatics and tourniquet.
> A couple knives (fixed and folder).
> ...


How much does your bag weigh? You may have to have BPH make you a body trailer to tote that thing. Or, you could just move in with him. He makes a pretty fair mule, if you whip him enough. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> How much does your bag weigh? You may have to have BPH make you a body trailer to tote that thing. Or, you could just move in with him. He makes a pretty fair mule, if you whip him enough. :vs_laugh:


It's not bad, actually. There are a few things I could do to lighten the load maybe.. but the pack is manageable... all of the stuff listed, and more, is in the pack pictured.

I used to "adventure race", and pack management was key.. we'd do everything possible to lighten our packs for the several day long races through the wilderness. When the race packs required a first aid kit, we'd put a bandaid in a zip lock, call it good...and so on... but certainly a true survival situation requires more substantial load out.. I've also backpacked through Europe, and carried a much larger and heavier pack. so I understand the premise behind trekking with a pack. This thread, and videos have been educational. There are a few things I plan to ditch from the bag, and a few things I need to add.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Neglect your teeth, and you might be trying to gum someone to death like an old dog.


Ignore your teeth and they'll go away.

Be true to your teeth or they'll be false to you.

Carry on.....


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> having the ability to bite the throat out of an opponent is a useful option to have in a fight. Neglect your teeth, and you might be trying to gum someone to death like an old dog.


It will never get that bad... I will include a toothbrush in my bag. And the fact I've been teaching martial arts and combative for over a decade will hopefully help avoid me having to use the "gumming someone to death" technique


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> A lot of people don't think about this and I think it is very important. I have toothbrush and toothpaste in all of my bags. Dental health is very important and having a clean mouth is really good for morale as well. I could go weeks without a shower/bath if necessary, but I would hate to do the same without brushing my teeth. If a person feels like it is a waste of space or weight, sharpen the damn end of it and BAM you have a stabbing weapon. All the food in the world isn't going to do you much good if you can't eat it. And if it gets really bad, having the ability to bite the throat out of an opponent is a useful option to have in a fight. Neglect your teeth, and you might be trying to gum someone to death like an old dog.


I've been bashed many times for having brush/paste in my kits. They always say you can go a couple days without it.

True, but there's no guarantee you're _going home_ with your GHB. You might end up at a shelter, you may hunker-down in place, lay down tracks to a rally point..... or you make for a member of your MAG to hole up for a while. In those cases you will want to take care of your bone box. These folks cannot comprehend there's anything other than their preconceived idea of 'getting home'. I'd rather have something available and toss it overboard when it's no longer needed, or just take it out of the bag and leave it in the vehicle if I honestly don't think I'll need it on the trip.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

My contents vary depending on how far from home I'll be and the season.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

The wife and I call them "72 hour bags". They have the standard goodies listed above but more emphasis on water (we live in a hot/dry AO). They're Camelpacs and have an additional 6 pack of bottled water in them. Plus we keep a couple of gallons of water in each vehicle. ...and ours are caliber specific with 4 mags of .40 S&W (2 each) and mine has 2 mags of .556 for my truck gun _...the one I used to keep in the truck before the boating accident 
_
I like the idea of putting a .22 in them but I don't own any .22's and there are none left for sale anywhere on planet earth.

The only other difference from what I've seen above is radios. Each bag has bag has two UV5R's with 3 batteries (two radios in case we have to give one to someone we want to stay in touch with, and having only one radio is like clapping with one hand)

We each carry an EDC three day supply of meds in our pocket (in a mini Altoids can).

Weight really isn't an issue. My thinking is: we can't walk any farther than our water supply will allow so the more water we have the farther we can walk ...and it's pretty easy to lighten a pack if you have too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@Trihonda, I have almost the identical back-pack that you do. The only real difference is that my bag has a motorcycle commercial marking on it.

I was amazed at all the pockets in this bag. That, and it seems to carry quite well without having to re-shuffle the load after a brief hike. It is a great item for "bug out."


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

My "get home" bag is pretty basic compared to some others. 

Not a complete list but most of what I have. Plus I always carry a handgun & pocket knife.

-10/22 Takedown w/100 rounds loaded in 10 mags
-4 extra pistol mags
-Sawyer water filter 
-3 day Mountain House food supply for 2
-Trauma kit
-Trekker tent (folds to about size of of a 1 liter bottle)
-2 emergency sleeping bags
-2 ponchos 
-Waterproof matches & fire starting materials 
-Small pot & pan set
-2 flashlights w/extra batteries 
-large fixed blade & small hatchet
-500' of paracord 
-Fishing line & hooks
-Flares
-Compass
-Small Magnifying glass
-Gorilla tape
-TP
-Deck of cards & puzzle book
-Collapsible 3 gallon bucket
-12'×12' tarp
-Small cooking grate
-Small hand crank radio
-Pack of large zip ties
-4 small snares

I know there's a few other things I'm not thinking of. This is just a "get home bag" not a bugout bag. It all fits in this bag with plenty of extra room to spare.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My GHB's are ALICE packs each Jeep.

Based on my AO they contain the following, not adjusted for seasons.

USGI poncho and liner, 2 cans of spam, 6 cans of sardines, bottle of honey, LBR's 16 days worth, 

USGI canteen cups, butane stove and 2 cylinders, water, BIC lighters, survival knifes (cold steel SRK's), 

Butane is for melting snow and warming the spam.

Lensatic compass and local topo map, expanded FAK, current meds are carried in the Jeeps and would be taken with us.

Clothing and ammo are adjusted by season and what is carried at the time, flashlights are in the Jeeps consoles.

There is a 2 meter rig in each Jeep and they can stay in them if we abandon them, have a couple of handsets and battery cases for AA batteries.

We don't go far from home, max is about 50 miles, bags are mostly to hunker down in the Jeeps during a winter storm.

Sleeping bags and USGI arctic clothing are in for the fall and winter including Mickey Mouse boots.

Guns could be 9 mm or 45 for handguns, long guns 5.56, 12Ga. 30/30, M1 carbine, long guns depend on travel location.

There is always at least 100 rounds each of all calibers used in each Cherokee, there is always 3 gallons of distilled water in each also.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Ugh... first world problems... all the gear I want in my bag fits neatly into my pack.. but there’s a concealed cargo area in my trunk, and the bag now is too thick to fit into this area. I need to remove a number of items in order for it to fit. I might try to find a small duffel to store some of the larger items in, which if the SHTF, could be transferred quickly into the pack.. this duffel would also fit into this hidden area.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Made some modifications to my pack

Added a few things. Toiletries and such. To make it fit in my car, I took out the portable survival kit and attached it with its Velcro Molle to the outside/removed when stowed.
















Here's the main list of items:

Combat IFAK (molle/velcro detachable w/ hemostatics and tourniquet).	
Knife (Gerber Strongarm Fixed Blade)	
E-Tool (mil surplus folding shovel)	
Fire-starting materials (waterproof matches, lighter, mini fire-starting logs, and feral rod).	
Tarp	
Food (2+ days of homemade MRE's) 
Nesting titanium cookstove/pot/fork-spoon	
Water supply/filters (life straw & two filter bottles).	
Cordage = twine, rope, and 550.	
Tent Stakes (4)	
Multi tools (2)	
Space Blanket	
Emergency Ponchos (2)	
Stand Alone (molle/velcro detachable) Survival it that includes doublicates to many items.	
Flashlight (spare batteries in vacuum seal)	
Compass (2)	
Ammo (several magazines worth of 9mm in vacuum seal)	
Solar Power Battery Bank/Charger	
Toiletries Kit (includes sewing kit) in vacuum seal	
Socks (2) & underwear in vauum seal	
Water Valve Tool	
Chemlight sticks (2)	
Dry Bag	
Gloves (1pr)	
Sharpie


----------



## jasonv (Oct 4, 2020)

a fresh pair of underwear and a toothbrush may be the biggest morale boosters you can pack.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> Made some modifications to my pack
> ...
> Water Valve Tool


Can you elaborate on your Water Valve Tool? Does it do something more than what an ordinary crescent wrench will do?

I keep a toolbox in the truck but I don't have any tools (other than a multi-tool) in our 72hr bags. ...a problem I plan to fix post-haste.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

NMPRN said:


> Can you elaborate on your Water Valve Tool? Does it do something more than what an ordinary crescent wrench will do?
> 
> I keep a toolbox in the truck but I don't have any tools (other than a multi-tool) in our 72hr bags. ...a problem I plan to fix post-haste.


See post # 8.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

NMPRN said:


> Can you elaborate on your Water Valve Tool? Does it do something more than what an ordinary crescent wrench will do?
> 
> I keep a toolbox in the truck but I don't have any tools (other than a multi-tool) in our 72hr bags. ...a problem I plan to fix post-haste.


As BPH elaborated, this valve tool is required to access water spigots on industrial building exteriors. This is more prevalent in larger urban areas, because landlords and businesses don't want random people coming around and turning on their exterior water. As for using another tool like a wrench, needlenose pliers, etc. to do it, nope... won't work, I've tried...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mine is pretty simple as I never travel more than 25 miles from home. If I were to travel farther, it would be larger bag with quite a bit more included. Back to my usual GHB, it is relatively light (just the basics), 26lbs as I want to be able to move and get home. I do bring an AR pistol with 7 mags and my XD .45 with 4 mags along every time. All my mags are in a chest rig, so they are readily available. I have faith in my ability and grit to get home with that set-up given my experiences in the Army.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I want to add that I actually go on a couple hour "brisk" walks 4-6 times a month and what I have is what I can move quickly with.


----------

